# check this out!!



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this was e-mailed to me by a buddy don't no how old it is or if it was already posted. it was caught in ALBERTA CANADA.....







SIAMESE PIKE


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

holy snikies thats wild!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats is freakin wild..man i would love to own that oddity and put it in a tank..







thanks for sharing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

holy cow batman


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those look awesome. Wish i had one in an aquarium, tho it looks like id need a 180 at least for one


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wtf?!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WTF?.. damn.. thats wierd... got me confused for a sec...WOW.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks nice


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> WTF?.. damn.. thats wierd... got me confused for a sec...WOW.


 im still confused


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Imagine realing that thing in. Do you think they weigh more than the world record combined? Are they still alive??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nike you should be a pro fisherman


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What the hell, how did that thing live?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Weird!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose said:


> nike you should be a pro fisherman


 thats not my catch pcrose







i don't even have a license this year yet


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i wonder how lit lived so long and got that big i would assume it was at a bad disadvantage u know being siamese and all lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one (or is it two?) weird mofo...









They should send them to Singapore: I heard they have very skilled surgeons to operate on siamese twins...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool fish


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I wonder if it swam faster or slower, or ate twice as much? How the hell .. i still dont get it.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I saw that at a few sites a couple years ago. I think the consensus was that it is a photoshop chop. Infact, one of the guys there did the same exact thing to prove it to the rest of the forum.

I don't think a fry that awkward could live to outrun preds if that were a true fish.

Not sure what side is true, but a fake imo. :smile:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> I saw that at a few sites a couple years ago. I think the consensus was that it is a photoshop chop. Infact, one of the guys there did the same exact thing to prove it to the rest of the forum.
> 
> I don't think a fry that awkward could live to outrun preds if that were a true fish.
> 
> Not sure what side is true, but a fake imo. :smile:


 i dono it could be. maybe i should blow it up and look for errors?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

bobme said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that at a few sites a couple years ago. I think the consensus was that it is a photoshop chop. Infact, one of the guys there did the same exact thing to prove it to the rest of the forum.
> ...


 Yea, who knows. My guess isn't any better than anyone elses. I just don't think it's real based on the survival rate as a fry alone, but it could be. I'm definately no expert. :smile:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > HawgHunter11 said:
> ...


 Dose frank know if this can realy happen in real life to fish? Not including if it would live or not, but can this even happen?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Deff a fake. Pike's lay eggs and do not give birth to live fry


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Deff a fake. Pike's lay eggs and do not give birth to live fry


 well yes, we (humans) have eggs, and we get people stuck together.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

still bad as hell, little freaky but bad


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Deff a fake. Pike's lay eggs and do not give birth to live fry


 Where did eggs enter into this? :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Theyre just conjoined twins guys.







Still an awesome sight though..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it very well could be fake







as i had just stated it was e-mailed to me by a bud from work. i wanted to post it here so i could get to the bottom of this, to find out if anyone had seen this before or is good at telling a fake pic







what ever it is i think it's cool









nice pic innes.

guys at my work said in the paper alittle while back there was a two headed perch also............. but i don't believe that till i see a pick


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh shnit, I probably should have posted this, with all this 2 headed talk going on. They use to have alive at the Science museam of minnesota, a 2 headed snapping turtle.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool turtle that would be something to have in a tank







yes thanks for posting it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OMG







That turtle would kick the sh*t out of anything

just look at it; looks like an ancient greek monster


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

so...what...this is weird... 
if he is that size on either side of his body, means he's got 2 systems that function. other wise he'd be big on one and have another tiny body coming off him, but since both are fuctional, this is even more strange. huh.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

never noticed the turtle and other pic, this stuff is wierd.


----------

